# Goodwood festival of speed 2016 - drivers and riders for 2016



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Goodwood presents this short film celebrating the drivers and riders who have starred at previous Festivals of Speed, and revealing those already confirmed for 2016:









http://player.theplatform.com/p/TCy-PC/GoodwoodProdPlayer/embed/select/media/l5bpGSBWKxIM?form=html









Already confirmed for 2016 are, in no particular order, Grand Prix winners Rene Arnoux, Tony Brooks, Jenson Button, Emerson Fittipaldi (along with his brother Wilson), Jochen Mass, Sir Stirling Moss, Riccardo Patrese, John Surtees and Mark Webber, Le Mans winners Richard Attwood, Derek Bell, Emanuele Pirro and Vern Schuppan, plus sports car legend Brian Redman, Motorcycle champions Giacomo Agostini, Troy Corser, Eddie Lawson and Sammy Miller, Rallycross stars Ken Block, and Liam and Pat Doran, Indy winner Kenny Brack, NASCAR champion Bobby Labonte and legendary team owner Richard Childress, and Touring car stars Fabrizio Giovanardi, Andrew Jordan, Matt Neal, Gordon Shedden and Steve Soper.

Many more names will be announced in the coming weeks…

The Festival of Speed will take place from 23-26 June 2016.

Tickets and hospitality packages for both events are on sale with Saturday and Weekend tickets already in limited numbers. More information is available via www.goodwood.com/tickets or via phone 01243 755055.

Tickets are priced as follows;

Entry adult (entry for young people 13-21 years):

- Weekend £147 (£73.50)

- Thursday - Moving Motor Show £32 (£16)

- Friday £55 (£27.50)

- Saturday £65 (£32.50)

- Sunday £65 (£32.50)

Staged every summer since 1993, the Goodwood Festival of Speed is the world's largest automotive garden party; set against the spectacular backdrop of Goodwood House in West Sussex, UK. Over 600 cars and motorcycles spanning the phenomenal history of motoring and motor sport take part with some of the most legendary figures from the sport as well as international celebrities regularly attending. Highlights of the 2015 event, which took place on June 25-28, included the Moving Motor Show presented by the AA in association with The Telegraph, Forest Rally Stage, Michelin Supercar Paddock, Michelin Supercar Run, F1 paddock presented by Sky Sports F1, Drivers' Club presented by TAG Heuer, GAS Arena powered by TomTom Bandit, Cartier Style et Luxe Concours d'Elegance, Aviation Exhibition and Bonhams Auction.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

never been before! had tickets last year but couldn't get the time off work.
Need to try get there this year


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

We've stopped going, it's the same every year and the price keeps going up.


----------

